# Today is the first day of the rest of my life



## Marie5656 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Yesterday was my last official work day.  In the afternoon I went to my doctor, and she filled in the paperwork I needed from her to go on short term disability.  So, today is my first full day of retirement.   Was up with the birdies, of course.  But what with the guys doing the work on the house, and my needed to work on all the household projects I have been putting off, I will not be sleeping in much.  But then, sleeping in until 8 AM, for me, IS sleeping in.  Used to get up at 6AM.
*


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 15, 2016)

Congratulations on your retirement, Marie! It will be so nice when you see all of your home projects getting finished, a real sense of accomplishment. But I'm sure you'll find more to take their place.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 15, 2016)

Congratulations, Marie.  Yes, sleeping until you are ready to get up is great?!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the retirement.  Is it only temporary since it's short term disability?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been retired for 11 years so I feel qualified to offer advice. There seems to be an endless number of projects to do in retirement and as long as you keep plugging away at them, you won't be bored. I'm of the opinion that I won't have time to die until I finish all the projects in front of me and that will take a while yet.

You have to practice this sleeping in thing. I'm up to 9am now.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2016)

Retirement just means you don't "have" to go to a job, which leaves a lot of things open.  Cool.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

